# And the most overpaid actor is...



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 10, 2013)

Adam Sandler.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 10, 2013)

I never understood why people thought he was funny.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 10, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I never understood why people thought he was funny.



Because people are stupid.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Dec 12, 2013)

Adam Sandler, Ben Stiller... The list of so-called comedians who aren't actually funny amazes and depresses me.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Dec 12, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I never understood why people thought he was funny.




Agreed.
I understand why people think he is stupid, but I don't understand why people think he is funny.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 12, 2013)

But you got to look at the numbers: Lifetime Gross Total (28): $2,365,523,099 - Average: $84,482,968, just him in a movie will get a good return if you keep your budget down.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 13, 2013)

People find him funny because people USED to find him funny... like, twenty years ago.  See Billy Madison, Happy Gilmore, and the Wedding Singer.  Now those teens who saw those movies have kids of their own... and you can see how he's chilled out along the way.  I don't have any kids myself, but I still find Big Daddy to be absolutely hilarious, because when I was in my 20's, that's how I expected I would act if ever in that situation.  The Longest Yard was really well done.  And Little Nicky, well.  It's 100% ridiculous, and that's why it's funny.

I mean, Adam's now pushing close to 50... and yet his movies... well... they're still relatable to we who grew up with his style of comedy, and even offer some roll-over yuks to those folks who have kids.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Dec 14, 2013)

And for those of us who didn't find him funny, like, 20 years ago...


Nope, still not funny.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 14, 2013)

it is Q Rating - also to add to my post above - 

Adam is also a producer Lifetime Gross Total (30): $2,474,308,559 Average: $82,476,952 and a writer Lifetime Gross Total (10): $850,653,590 Average: $85,065,359.  All this goes into his Q rating, so it is easy to say he is the most overpaid ACTOR but he is also doing more than just acting.


----------



## Cyclone_Joker (Dec 14, 2013)

The fact that he's getting paid at all to commit that crime against humanity that he calls "acting" is enough to tell you he's overpaid. If he got paid a dime for his entire lifetime of work, he'd still be grossly overpaid


----------



## Bedrockgames (Dec 14, 2013)

I think we should pay Adam Sandler MORE money.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 15, 2013)

Ouch, poor Adam Sandler.

I still really like Billy Madison and Happy Gilmore.  A few other movies around the same time were okay.

Although admittedly recently I haven't been so interested in what he's done.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 16, 2013)

It's strange how things change.  There was a time when I was excited about new Adam Sandler stuff.  Now I wouldn't go to see one of his movies if you paid me.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 16, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> It's strange how things change.  There was a time when I was excited about new Adam Sandler stuff.  Now I wouldn't go to see one of his movies if you paid me.



What would you in exchange of money?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 16, 2013)

goldomark said:


> What would you in exchange of money?




Oh there's quite a list, I assure you.  *winkety-winkety*


----------



## athos (Dec 16, 2013)

Hand of Evil said:


> But you got to look at the numbers: Lifetime Gross Total (28): $2,365,523,099 - Average: $84,482,968, just him in a movie will get a good return if you keep your budget down.




Wow, his movies have made 2.3 BILLION DOLLARS !!??!!

That is quite an achievement for anyone.  Not a fan, but dang, that is a LOT of money.

And for all the haters out there thinking they are smarter than he is, I got two things for you :  1)  if you are that brilliant, why aren't you making 2.3 billion $$$ worth of movies and 2) don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## Cyclone_Joker (Dec 16, 2013)

athos said:


> Wow, his movies have made 2.3 BILLION DOLLARS !!??!!
> 
> That is quite an achievement for anyone.  Not a fan, but dang, that is a LOT of money.
> 
> And for all the haters out there thinking they are smarter than he is, I got two things for you :  1)  if you are that brilliant, why aren't you making 2.3 billion $$$ worth of movies



There are a couple problems. The first is assuming that there is any talent, or really anything besides poor taste and luck, behind his "success." Luck is just as huge of a factor in film as it is in sports. Second is there are call girls who can wind up with thousands after a night out. That kind of money doesn't change the fact that they're still a prostitute. And third, nobody "thinks" they're smarter than him. Anyone who's had the misfortune to see anything of his _know_ they're smarter.


> and 2) don't hate the player, hate the game



...Have you seen any of his movies? He is worth just as much hatred as a system that lets the vile filth he puts out flourish.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 16, 2013)

athos said:


> Wow, his movies have made 2.3 BILLION DOLLARS !!??!!
> 
> That is quite an achievement for anyone.  Not a fan, but dang, that is a LOT of money.
> 
> And for all the haters out there thinking they are smarter than he is, I got two things for you :  1)  if you are that brilliant, why aren't you making 2.3 billion $$$ worth of movies and 2) don't hate the player, hate the game



that is just his domestic take, you can add another 45% to each movie for Overseas markets.  Example: Zohan ( a movie I thought was horrid) Total Lifetime Grosses: Domestic:  $100,018,837 50.0% + Foreign: $99,917,174 50.0% = Worldwide:  $199,936,011.  His average budget per movie looks to be about 80 million.  his DVD should do as well or better, so, he is racking in the $$$.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Dec 16, 2013)

athos said:


> 1)  if you are that brilliant, why aren't you making 2.3 billion $$$ worth of movies



The obvious answer would be that anyone who is that brilliant could put their talents to better use than by making a fortune off of crappy movies. I don't know that there's much of a correlation between being rich and being smart, or otherwise talented or capable.


----------



## athos (Dec 17, 2013)

I see now; you could make billions of dollars by making movies, you are just too cool to lower yourself to that line of work.  Sorry...  I didn't understand that before.  You could probably out play Lebron James in basketball as well, you just don't like getting sweaty, otherwise, you would be in the NBA I bet.

Or, do you think, that you might just maybe, possibly be a bit sour grapes that he appeals to a LOT of people?  I mean for god's sake, bush jr. got elected twice, doesn't that say more about people in this country than Adam Sandler, at least Adam didn't start a war and lie about WMD's.

I think anyone that makes that much product, 2.3+ billion dollars worth, and employs all those people, must be doing something that I and you and others haven't figured out yet.  You don't want to respect that, that is your choice, the grapes were probably sour anyways.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 17, 2013)

We get it. You love Sandler and are upset that people in this thread have not voiced the same love. But it doesn't mean you get to challenge other poster's intelligence or work ethics because of that.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Dec 17, 2013)

Adam Sandler the most overpaid?  I have to admit Happy Gilmore and billy Madison are the only ones I really appreciate with maybe a shout out to Big Daddy.  I have not found his more current movies that funny.

Ben Stiller I thought was funniest in Zoolander, yeah I said it.  If you don't like it, I challenge you to a Walk Off...and I have been practicing.


----------



## Cyclone_Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

athos said:


> I see now; you could make billions of dollars by making movies,



You do understand how one begins in the world of acting and filmmaking, right?


> Or, do you think, that you might just maybe, possibly be a bit sour grapes that he appeals to a LOT of people?



And? Young Earthism, climate deniers, and Twilight all tell me that quality and popularity aren't connected.


> I mean for god's sake, bush jr. got elected twice, doesn't that say more about people in this country than Adam Sandler, at least Adam didn't start a war and lie about WMD's.



"It's not Dubya, therefore it's not that bad?"

That's such a bad argument I don't think I need to say more. I think I can hear a logic teacher crying, though.


> I think anyone that makes that much product, 2.3+ billion dollars worth, and employs all those people, must be doing something that I and you and others haven't figured out yet.  You don't want to respect that, that is your choice, the grapes were probably sour anyways.



...So you're going to tell me that the end result automatically means that the process was super-special-awesome? Okay, I guess I owe every heir, the Kardashians, and lotto winners an apology. I never realized how much intelligence and work went into being born to the right people, having a sex tape, or just being lucky.

...You do see what's wrong with that, I hope. You're making the bizarre stretch that luck and being popular among certain groups notorious for poor taste magically means that someone is awesome purely because you say so. The reasoning is poor and a bit circular besides.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Dec 17, 2013)

athos said:


> I see now; you could make billions of dollars by making movies, you are just too cool to lower yourself to that line of work.



Well, no one can reliably achieve that outcome. The question is whether a person tries or not. If I had gone the cinema route (a serious possibility in my case), I would have done it because I thought I could produce something of artistic merit, not because I thought I would make money.



> You could probably out play Lebron James in basketball as well



Probably not. He actually is among the best at what he does. He's talented. There's nothing wrong with having a talent and using it.

There are plenty of comedians and comic actors who are really good. Adam Sandler (and Ben Stiller, I agree) is not one of them.



> I think anyone that makes that much product, 2.3+ billion dollars worth, and employs all those people, must be doing something that I and you and others haven't figured out yet.



I think that anyone who cures diseases or invents new energy sources or teaches kids is doing something you and I haven't figured out yet. I think that Adam Sandler (and a lot of people in Hollywood) basically won the lottery. There are tons of talented comedians, actors, etc. waiting tables in LA. Every once in a while, one gets famous, and makes a lot of money because of it. The thing that gets them famous may include talent (not in this case) or hard work (probably yes), but is mostly luck of the draw. Hollywood is not a meritocracy. That's why I'm not one of those people, not necessarily because I don't have the talent, but because I don't want to roll that particular set of dice; the odds aren't great.

So yes, when someone I don't find funny gets rich and famous for being funny, I think that's a problem. There are plenty of other talented people that deserve the screen time more.


----------



## athos (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow...  you guys really hate the poor guy.  I say he must be doing something right to sell that much product, and you jump on me.  Ok, fair enough, I read your posts.

Silly me for thinking the market has some influence on success, you have educated me and I now know it's all luck.  You aren't a failure, you are just unlucky, what a wonderful way to go through life.

I think this is where we just agree to disagree.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Dec 17, 2013)

athos said:


> Silly me for thinking the market has some influence on success



Depends on how you define success. Wealth isn't gained by merit and doesn't lead to happiness, so I don't see that success is measured in dollars.

To be fair, there are people who are far worse than Adam Sandler (who I wouldn't say is a bad person, just in over his head), and far richer.


----------



## Cyclone_Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

athos said:


> Wow...  you guys really hate the poor guy.  I say he must be doing something right to sell that much product, and you jump on me.  Ok, fair enough, I read your posts.



And you're wrong. Your statement is using one unrelated thing to argue for another. Quality and sales are totally divorced in the right genres, and comedy aimed at the lowest common denominator is one of them.


> Silly me for thinking the market has some influence on success, you have educated me and I now know it's all luck.  You aren't a failure, you are just unlucky, what a wonderful way to go through life.



Oh, hey, blatant fallacies, insults, and terribly-done sarcasm, all in one package. Well done.

Now why don't you run along back to your Jersey Shore/Twilight marathon?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 17, 2013)

athos said:


> I see now; you could make billions of dollars by making movies, you are just too cool to lower yourself to that line of work.  Sorry...  I didn't understand that before.  You could probably out play Lebron James in basketball as well, you just don't like getting sweaty, otherwise, you would be in the NBA I bet.
> 
> Or, do you think, that you might just maybe, possibly be a bit sour grapes that he appeals to a LOT of people?  I mean for god's sake, bush jr. got elected twice, doesn't that say more about people in this country than Adam Sandler, at least Adam didn't start a war and lie about WMD's.
> 
> I think anyone that makes that much product, 2.3+ billion dollars worth, and employs all those people, must be doing something that I and you and others haven't figured out yet.  You don't want to respect that, that is your choice, the grapes were probably sour anyways.




What does acting in a movie or dunking a basketball have to do with 'smart'?

I personally don't see it as 'sour grapes' that he appeals to a lot of people - I just think it's sad.  By the way, the trend these days is that he's appealing to less and less - hence the 'most overpaid' designation.


----------



## Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

Cyclone_Joker said:


> Oh, hey, blatant fallacies, insults, and terribly-done sarcasm, all in one package. Well done.
> 
> Now why don't you run along back to your Jersey Shore/Twilight marathon?




Is the irony intended or are you accidentally funny?


----------



## Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

Good for him that he's using a formula which appeals to a lot of people.  It's not for me or for anyone else to say what kind of movies his audience should enjoy.


----------



## Cyclone_Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

Joker said:


> Is the irony intended or are you accidentally funny?



That depends. Are you feigning obliviousness, or do you just lack any real grasp on informal logic?

If you're going to try and insult me, please be a little more creative than "no u."


----------



## Ahnehnois (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;zcFOthNlCtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcFOthNlCtg&list=SP86F4D497FD3CACCE&index=17[/video]


----------



## PigKnight (Dec 17, 2013)

I honestly think Adam Sandler could be good, but he keeps doing "safe" low brow comedies instead of something more mature where he can show off his talent (he also asks for way too much money but that was covered in the OP). Also, he tends to ruin otherwise good movies; for example, I think 8 Crazy Nights could have been amazing if they cut out the low brow humor that ended up killing the movie.

EDIT: P.S. I'm pretty sure that he maintains his wealth through careful investing so he is not coasting off his movies. He's also a decent guy in person.


----------



## Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

Cyclone_Joker said:


> That depends. Are you feigning obliviousness, or do you just lack any real grasp on informal logic?
> 
> If you're going to try and insult me, please be a little more creative than "no u."




I wasn't trying to insult you.  Just wondering whether you realized that accusing someone of "blatant fallacies" and "insults" and then suggesting that he "run along back to his Jersey Shore/Twilight marathon" is slightly ironic.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 17, 2013)

PigKnight said:


> I honestly think Adam Sandler could be good, but he keeps doing "safe" low brow comedies instead of something more mature where he can show off his talent (he also asks for way too much money but that was covered in the OP). Also, he tends to ruin otherwise good movies; for example, I think 8 Crazy Nights could have been amazing if they cut out the low brow humor that ended up killing the movie.
> 
> EDIT: P.S. I'm pretty sure that he maintains his wealth through careful investing so he is not coasting off his movies. He's also a decent guy in person.




I've heard from a few people over the years that Sandler is a good guy in person as well.  So, I'd rather a decent guy be overpaid than a jerk (or worse) like some actors and athletes can be.

(And, other than Wedding Singer, I really haven't liked any of his movies)


----------



## Cyclone_Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

Joker said:


> I wasn't trying to insult you.  Just wondering whether you realized that accusing someone of "blatant fallacies" and "insults" and then suggesting that he "run along back to his Jersey Shore/Twilight marathon" is slightly ironic.



Not at all. He was arguing that popularity was indicative of quality. In other words, no it really isn't.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Dec 17, 2013)

PigKnight said:


> I honestly think Adam Sandler could be good, but he keeps doing "safe" low brow comedies instead of something more mature where he can show off his talent (he also asks for way too much money but that was covered in the OP).



There are tons of comedians who have made money on crappy movies only to go on to do better things. Not just serious dramatic acting, either. There's an entire fake comedy news business. And some of them just go on to do better comedy.



> EDIT: P.S. I'm pretty sure that he maintains his wealth through careful investing so he is not coasting off his movies. He's also a decent guy in person.



Sure thing; no one's saying he's a bad guy, just that he doesn't deserve his massive wealth.


----------



## Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

Cyclone_Joker said:


> Not at all. He was arguing that popularity was indicative of quality. In other words, no it really isn't.




For some people it is.  They get enjoyment from it the way you enjoy your favorite comedy.

I like watching most of the things Ricky Gervais and Louis C.K. make but a lot of people find their material disturbing and unfunny.  That's not saying the quality of their work is poor.  It's just that people have different ways of getting entertained.


----------



## Cyclone_Joker (Dec 17, 2013)

It's equally true that your liking Ricky Gervais, or any other actor, writer, or so on, does not mean that the quality of their work it high.


----------



## Joker (Dec 18, 2013)

Cyclone_Joker said:


> It's equally true that your liking Ricky Gervais, or any other actor, writer, or so on, does not mean that the quality of their work it high.




That's exactly what I meant.


----------



## PigKnight (Dec 18, 2013)

Off-topic: Does anyone else find it humorous that Joker and Cyclone_Joker are arguing? Purely from a similar name standpoint.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 18, 2013)

Jester Canuck should join in just for fun.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Dec 26, 2013)

They got it wrong.  The most overpaid actor ever - even if he worked for free - is Jim Carrey.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 27, 2013)

Will Farrel is a strong contender.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 27, 2013)

I actually like some of his stuff.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 27, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I actually like some of his stuff.



I liked him in The Producers.


----------

